# Interiors



## Christie Photo (Feb 19, 2008)

Nothing stellar, but it's been a while since I posted.

The most interesting part of these shots was dealing with a mixture of light sources in the second view.  C&C welcomed.

Thanks!
-Pete

1.






2.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 19, 2008)

I especially like that second one...the colour is very pleasing, as is the appearance of the sun/shadows. Great work re exposing for the different light sources in the shot.


----------



## nicfargo (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the second one, but I would probably crop out the small wall on the right side of the image.  I was always told that an interior shot should show two outer walls only...don't know if this is absolutely true or not but I personally like it.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 20, 2008)

nicfargo said:


> I was always told that an interior shot should show two outer walls only.



Hmmm...  I've never heard that one.  I wonder why someone would think that would be a good guideline.  But, for the record...  the wall on the right is the only exterior wall in the view.

Thanks for the comments!

-Pete


----------



## abraxas (Feb 20, 2008)

Both nice shots.

I try not to show more than two walls at once as I attempt to make the room look as large as possible. But that's for residential real estate.  The foyer is a different creature and the minimal third wall here makes sense.

Going on 16 years now without a cube.  Don't miss it at all.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 20, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Both nice shots.
> 
> I try not to show more than two walls at once as I attempt to make the room look as large as possible.



Well, that sounds reasonable.  Thanks.

-Pete


----------

